# I need a pic of LTZ rims plastidipped on Victory Red cruze!



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think I've seen one yet but other than on a black I would personally keep them original unless I went with an actual color.
Buying it wouldn't be a waste a I'm sure you could find many uses.
Try one first and if you don't like it, peel it off.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I'm thinking about dipping my LTZ rims but I'd like to see what they look like on a Victory red Cruze b4 I waste money on the plastidip! Anyone seen any pics yet?


 Not sure if it was LTZ rims or not but I seen one a while ago I think. Looked nice. I say go for it.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Not sure if it was LTZ rims or not but I seen one a while ago I think. Looked nice. I say go for it.


I've only seen one Victory Red cuze with it's wheels powder coated black but it had the RS style wheels on it. It looked pretty good.. I've been thinking about doing it for about a month now but came seem to make my mind up. I've been waiting to see another RED LTZ do it first which will help me. I just don't want to buy rims since it came with 18's on it already.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

The beauty of plasti dip is you can try it and see how you like it. No more than 3-4 cans to do a set of rims.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it your first time plasti-dipping?


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a white LTZ RS and want to plastidip my rims black too. But i know nothing about it or how to do it. Any advice would help me too.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Is it your first time plasti-dipping?


No this will be a first. Never heard of plasti dip until I joined this forum. I'm learning a lot from cruzetalk


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> The beauty of plasti dip is you can try it and see how you like it. No more than 3-4 cans to do a set of rims.


I just don't want to over do appearance mods because the wheels look good as is. I also don't want to waste time or $ on something I may not like after I'm done. That's why I want to see dipped LTZ wheels on Victory Red. I'll be attempting to dip the spoiler and front bumper lip this weekend. Maybe I'll work up my nerves to do the wheels also. I'll be sure to post pics


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

If you want help learning how to dip go to dipyourcar on youtube and watch the videos. Super helpful.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I am thinking about plasti dipping too, what happens when we go through a car wash? Does the plasti dip fall off?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I am thinking about plasti dipping too, what happens when we go through a car wash? Does the plasti dip fall off?


if done right, itll live through the car wash, quite durable


----------

